# drivers for asus x83vb-x2 laptop PLEASE HELP!!!



## richard.g (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought my asus x83vb-x2 laptop from bestbuy. it is a 64bit system with vista on it .
I really dont like vista so i installed xp32bit on it. it works ok but im missing some drivers i got the nvidia drivers so i have sound through hdmi but not onboard sound.
I am missing 6 drivers . 
audio device on high definition audio bus
3 base systems devices and 2 unknown devices
the system seems to be running pretty stable right now but i would like to have onboard audio. can anyone help with this ?
if you need more info just let me know i will reply quick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See if these drivers will work:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=X59SR

Different model, but they may workout for you.

For Audio:
Install the UAA driver first (Under Audio) and the the Audio Driver itself.

3 Base System Devices is you Media Card Reader. The driver is located under Card Reader

On the two unknown devices
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
Do this for each error.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## richard.g (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks but i fixed all the errors in device manager i found a forum on the asus site about people doing the same thing im trying to do and it was extremly helpful.
if all errors are fixed in device manager does that meen i got all the drivers?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you have NO errors in the Device Manager, then you should have all the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## shawngee (Sep 1, 2010)

What forum did you find?


----------

